# Yellow chicken?



## dpebbles

Can someone explain to me the yellow colored chicken?


----------



## xabiaxica

dpebbles said:


> Can someone explain to me the yellow colored chicken?


corn fed?


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Corn is for the people*



dpebbles said:


> Can someone explain to me the yellow colored chicken?


The feed for ranch raise chickens is the large seed, bright yellow in color that is the flower of a plant about 10 inches high and the plant is maybe 2 or 3 feet high. Have you seen this when driving around and wondered what these large seed pods were? Corn is not used to feed them. That is why the skin and meat are yellow and the chicken tastes different than US chicken.


----------



## xabiaxica

AlanMexicali said:


> The feed for ranch raise chickens is the large seed, bright yellow in color that is the flower of a plant about 10 inches high and the plant is maybe 2 or 3 feet high. Have you seen this when driving around and wondered what these large seed pods were? Corn is not used to feed them. That is why the skin and meat are yellow and the chicken tastes different than US chicken.


interesting - around here they would be corn fed

don't you get corn fed chicken in Mexico?


----------



## Isla Verde

AlanMexicali said:


> The feed for ranch raise chickens is the large seed, bright yellow in color that is the flower of a plant about 10 inches high and the plant is maybe 2 or 3 feet high. Have you seen this when driving around and wondered what these large seed pods were? Corn is not used to feed them. That is why the skin and meat are yellow and the chicken tastes different than US chicken.


And tastes better too IMHO!


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Chicken*



xabiachica said:


> interesting - around here they would be corn fed
> 
> don't you get corn fed chicken in Mexico?


Bachoco Brand uses these yellow seeds. They are huge and have bought or leased about a million of acres in Guanajuato and Jalisco on the west border of these states for their chicken ranches that I pass by on the bus or car. In Mexicali and TJ we get that brand and other brands that do not have yellow skin. In SLP the chicken has yellow skin because these plants grow in Central Mexico.


----------



## Hound Dog

The idea that a piece of chicken tastes better because of its color when raw is, of course, absurd. This is all marketing and a trick they are playing on your lame brain. 

Because my wife is French it has been my privilege to eat the wonderful variety of chickens raised and sold in that country costing as much as 15 Euros a kilo. It is generally agreed that probably the best chicken in France comes from Bresse and is pure white with purple feet. It is quite expensive but better than anything you can buy in the United States or Mexico. There are also golden chickens from other regions that indicate a creature fed yellow corn gruel. and these can also be quite delicious.

The chickens we buy from village vendors in Chiapas are free range birds and can be tough as nails.

If one does not know of what one is speaking, it is best not to speak with seemingly authoritative certainty.


----------



## FHBOY

Isla Verde said:


> And tastes better too IMHO!


2nd that - tastiest chicken I've had - especially from the rotisserie stands!


----------



## AlanMexicali

*Chicken Feed*



AlanMexicali said:


> Bachoco Brand uses these yellow seeds. They are huge and have bought or leased about a million of acres in Guanajuato and Jalisco on the west border of these states for their chicken ranches that I pass by on the bus or car. In Mexicali and TJ we get that brand and other brands that do not have yellow skin. In SLP the chicken has yellow skin because these plants grow in Central Mexico.


My wife says the plant with the large yellow seeds is in Spanish called "cempoalxochitl" which translates to marigolds.


----------



## Hound Dog

AlanMexicali said:


> My wife says the plant with the large yellow seeds is in Spanish called "cempoalxochitl" which translates to marigolds.


I believe that you are correct, Alan, that chickens around here are fed marigolds to give them a yellowish/orange color but, for all I know, that may be an urban legend. Now, if they would only raise chickens on saffron, garlic and red wine, Dawg could stew up some chickens with a modicum of seasonings and spend the night after dinner burping pleasantly without regard to complicated recipes.


----------



## RVGRINGO

The marigold, in Mexico, is the flower of death. I wonder if the chicken knows that.


----------



## xabiaxica

RVGRINGO said:


> The marigold, in Mexico, is the flower of death. I wonder if the chicken knows that.


it probably realises as soon as it gets to the rotisserie


----------

